# Rexall brand pregnancy tests - how sensitive are they?



## Tonka106

I wanted to buy some extra HPTs today so I could soothe my POAS addiction haha! I didn't want to drive all the way to town so I just went to the pharmacy out where I live. The only had rexall brand tests, but they were cheap so I bought a pack of 2. I was just wondering if anyone knows what hcg levels these tests detect? The pharmacist at the store didn't know, it doesn't say on the box or insert, and I called the toll-free number and they didn't know but took my information and said they would call back when they found out. I can't find the information anywhere online!


----------



## StephHastings

Here is a link, I am not sure if it will help, but I bought dollar general HCG tests and they are the ones with a drip stick. They are the exact ones that my OBGYN uses they 25 

https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html


----------



## SliceofPie

The dollarstore ones say 25 miu so if the Rexall isn't any better, save your money and go to Dollarama


----------



## StephHastings

OMG... I LOVE THE DOLLARAMA!!! Its a Canadian thing.. My best friend lives in the TDOT and shopped up there like all the time....I LOVE IT


----------



## Vic31

Oh my god, I read that as Russell Brand pregnancy test then....was very curious!!


----------



## Tonka106

Yeah, they say 'test anytime of day on the day your period is due' so I'm assuming they're 25-50 miu, but no idea! I haven't used the dollarama ones but my friend did, 5 days past when AF was due and it was so faint we barely saw it.. so it seems like they're not that sensitive? But I agree Steph I buy everything at the dollarama! Kitchen supplies, food, garbage bags, laundry soap, makeup remover (the makeup removing wipes they sell work better than anything I've used!) ... best store ever, and we have 7 in the city near where I live!!!


----------



## blaqbeauty

I two both a rexall brand and its kinda questionable because the control line is wayyy darker than the test line (neg) and also my control window line was broken like it skipped a few places in the strip..i i have plenty of the symptoms i woke up queasy and throwing up tired,bad gas my lactose intolerance issue isnt bothering me anymore..my back hurts.. my nipples ache and every now and then i will feel sharp pains shoot there my breast.. and lif i lean forward while sitting its uncomfortable.....idk i have another 1 i will test in the am wit am pee pee : ) and let u guys know


----------



## blaqbeauty

blaqbeauty said:


> I two both a rexall brand and its kinda questionable because the control line is wayyy darker than the test line (neg) and also my control window line was broken like it skipped a few places in the strip..i i have plenty of the symptoms i woke up queasy and throwing up tired,bad gas my lactose intolerance issue isnt bothering me anymore..my back hurts.. my nipples ache and every now and then i will feel sharp pains shoot there my breast.. and lif i lean forward while sitting its uncomfortable.....idk i have another 1 i will test in the am wit am pee pee : ) and let u guys know

too*


----------



## TTC8yrsGMnMM

[IMG][IMG]https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i360/gennifer1986/IMG_20130106_103026_opt.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

OPINIONS! HEALTH DEPARTMENT TEST said NEG. But I'm thinking theirs is 100MIU's
These are 20-50MIU's


----------



## TTC8yrsGMnMM

https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i360/gennifer1986/IMG_20130107_032808_opt.jpg

https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i360/gennifer1986/pDGC1-12183862v380.jpg


----------



## Tonka106

I would say BFP!! Congrats!


----------



## Cryssie

I tested with this brand at 11dpo and 12dpo. . Both bfn. But I tested 3 days late with my son so I dunno. Maybe I'll use another one if I get a positive then?


----------

